
A scam “conference” website set up to collect personal data - YeGoblynQueenne
https://waset.org/conferences
======
GrumpyNl
Why is it a scam?

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Check out the page for the "International Conference on Bayesian Statistics
for Machine Learning":

[https://waset.org/bayesian-statistics-for-machine-
learning-c...](https://waset.org/bayesian-statistics-for-machine-learning-
conference-in-february-2020-in-lisbon)

What struck me was a section called "Special Journal Issues":

 _Special Journal Issues

ICBSML 2020 has teamed up with the Special Journal Issue on Bayesian
Statistics for Machine Learning. A number of selected high-impact full text
papers will also be considered for the special journal issues. All submitted
papers will have the opportunity to be considered for this Special Journal
Issue. _

Of course there is no such thing as a "Special Journal Issue". There are
special issues of particular journals, for example the Special Issue of the
Machine Learning Journal on Learning and Reasoning (that I was looking for
when I stumbled on this page).

Every single conference on the site has the same text in this section... and
in every other section with minor variations.

There are more hints:

1) The names of the conferences seem to have been generated by prepending
"International Conference" in front of legit conference names.

2) The "Call for papers" page is just a list of subject fields.

3) The "Selected papers" don't have anything to do with the actual conference
subjects and are in fact scraped from other conference and journal sites. For
example, in the "ICBSML" page there's a paper titled :

 _Deep Learning Based Fall Detection Using Simplified Human Posture_

But if you click the link you see a pdf with this rubric on top:

    
    
      World Academy of Science, Engineering and Technology 
      International Journal of Computer and Systems Engineering 
      Vol:13, No:5, 2019
    

4) etc etc.

It's a scam.

